# What food to serve at meet



## Izzywizz (11 February 2016)

We are hosting a meet this season. Even though I have hunted quite a bit, I have a complete mind blank about what food is good to serve. I have got as far as sausage rolls and fruit cake! needs to be easy to make and serve on the day.

Drinks all sorted.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PorkChop (11 February 2016)

Ohhh, very generous of you 

Pasties are great, they can be made in advance and are easy to hold and eat on a horse


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 February 2016)

I can remember having hot roast baby spuds at one meet, they had a paprika and garlic taste to them.  

Mini pasties are a good idea, tesco do beef and cheese ones.


----------



## Izzywizz (11 February 2016)

Roast baby spuds is a great idea. Pasties might be a bit too much of a faff to make, but will look in to buying some.
thank you


----------



## Alec Swan (11 February 2016)

Hot sausages of varying descriptions and port.  Roast mini spuds?  OK,  veg if you must! (They do sound lovely though! ).

My former employer once hosted a meet and he offered (grudgingly) sausage rolls (minis) which had been cut in to four, and even then I was instructed that it was only to be one section per person!  A man of mean spirit.

Alec.


----------



## ruth83 (11 February 2016)

The meet I have been to today offered 
Mini brownie and flapjack bites (bought ones)
Fruit cake and Wenslydale cheese (YUM!)
Pork pie pieces
Small sandwiches
Mulled wine
Port 
Whiskey
(Funnily enough, the last 3 went down quickest!)


----------



## Midlifecrisis (11 February 2016)

Bacon or sausage roll followed by lemon iced gingerbread - lovely


----------



## leflynn (12 February 2016)

Had lovely mini quiches and hot sausages with a lovely orangey mustard glaze at a meet, both were delicous, also had mini scones too which were scrummy


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 February 2016)

One meet we had lovely mini yorkshire puds (2 bites for a lady) with a small amount of gravy over a slither circle of sozzie - those went down really well! 
Also had mini-scones too, like Leflynn


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 February 2016)

I think the pasties pies and roast potatoes sound lovely with a selection of sausages and maybe some mini apple pies mmmmmm it's making me feel very hungry now


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2016)

Hang on a minute,  you lot,  this in the morning,  it's turning in to a full blown lunch,  and as lovely as it sounds it's becoming near exotic! 

I just hope that _GG_ doesn't join in,  it'll be nothing short of a banquet and there'll be no one with the energy or the will to Hunt! 

Alec.

ps and just as a footnote,  I never stint on hospitality when we shoot,  even though there may be those who by the end of the day feel that there's no need for an evening meal!


----------



## Clodagh (12 February 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			ps and just as a footnote,  I never stint on hospitality when we shoot,  even though there may be those who by the end of the day feel that there's no need for an evening meal!
		
Click to expand...

Same here.
When the hunt meet here we only do drinks before hand, but they get a big tea afterwards.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (12 February 2016)

We've hosted one before at last minute, as Masters wife in labour, popped to local supermarket got quite a few 'minis' including sausage rolls, Cornish pasties and pork pies. Something small and easy to eat is the best, we all know it's not that easy on top of a horse. I also made some fairy cakes which everyone enjoyed. Also drinks in a suitable container, I prefer plast but fairly strong plastic and not too big. One of the best meets I went to had mini Yorkshire puddings with beef and some mustard inside, perfect. Ideally want something bite size, easy to eat and also not messy. Could also have a few boxes of chocolates (mini wrapped ones) that people could 'take away' to have during the day.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 February 2016)

If I started hunting again the only thing I would need is a valium sandwich washed down with a large quantity of port !


----------



## Clodagh (12 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			If I started hunting again the only thing I would need is a valium sandwich washed down with a large quantity of port !
		
Click to expand...

Same!


----------



## smja (12 February 2016)

Cocktail sausages, cheese cubes, brownie squares...basically anything I can grab with one hand, whilst the other is holding a glass of courage


----------



## Valar Morghulis (12 February 2016)

Ditto all the above and round here we often offer snack sized chocolate bars at the end so that riders can grab a couple to put in their pockets for later


----------



## _GG_ (12 February 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Hang on a minute,  you lot,  this in the morning,  it's turning in to a full blown lunch,  and as lovely as it sounds it's becoming near exotic! 

I just hope that _GG_ doesn't join in,  it'll be nothing short of a banquet and there'll be no one with the energy or the will to Hunt! 

Alec.

ps and just as a footnote,  I never stint on hospitality when we shoot,  even though there may be those who by the end of the day feel that there's no need for an evening meal!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, not sure what you're hoping for me to suggest now, lol 

If I were doing it, it would be all about what's a/ easy to make and b/ easy to eat...on a horse, with only one hand free (if that).

So, Mini quiches, ridiculously easy to make and if you put the right things in...VERY tasty little morsels. Sausage rolls, but got to be homemade to make them really tasty, The food below was for a meat and they wanted something with chicken and a veggie option, so the triangles are chicken and pesto parcels and the squares (left) are brie and cranberry. There weren't actually any veggies at the meet, but they wanted a non-meat savoury option. 
This was ordered...but if it was up to me, I'd do pigs in blankets instead of sausage rolls as it's less pastry and I'd probably do mini toad in the holes with red onion chutney...bitesize and no mess alongside the mini quiches.


----------



## zigzag (12 February 2016)

Thing I will take my daughter hunting on lead rein (me on foot) just to have the food!


----------



## Gin O'Clock (12 February 2016)

Crikey there are some veritable drinks parties going on around here...
We would normally be offered a sausage roll (mini) and one other thing, eg cocktail sausage or a piece of fruit cake. Plus a small glass of port. 
If any of the above are served above 4 degrees celsius, I consider this a huge bonus.


----------



## VikingSong (12 February 2016)

Mini sausage rolls, pasties and flapjacks. All easy to make (or buy...); all easy to eat on horseback.


----------



## L&M (12 February 2016)

When I have done meet food I have found roast beef and horseradish rolls go down well, as do pizza slices!!!

Sausages in honey and mustard are nice too, especially if still warm.....

And cake - lots of!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (12 February 2016)

Anything that won't drip or dribble onto my immaculate grey .

P

P.S.  He's retired now, but I didn't spend hours scrubbing and polishing him so that he shone like the moon for him to be splattered with gravy at the meat . . . so there .


----------



## Izzywizz (12 February 2016)

Thanks for all the ideas!! It is a 12.00 noon meet so nearly lunch time!

I think I will go for
Cocktail sausages
Mini Quiche
Pork pie slices
roast baby spud

Brownie squares
fruit cake

Lots of Whisky & Port!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## turnbuckle (15 February 2016)

Bullshots - beef consomme with vodka!

Also have a look at the supermarket party food bit in the freezer section......no harm in going a bit FURRIN!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (15 February 2016)

Izzywizz said:



			Thanks for all the ideas!! It is a 12.00 noon meet so nearly lunch time!

I think I will go for
Cocktail sausages
Mini Quiche
Pork pie slices
roast baby spud

Brownie squares
fruit cake

Lots of Whisky & Port!

Thanks everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds absolutely perfect!! How about going round with a basket of chocolates (heroes or celebrations) for people's pockets too? I love when that happens so can shove some in my pocket, forget about them and then find them when I'm starving later on in the day!!


----------

